# tuna trip to the rigs 25/26.



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Came back last night, left mid day Friday out of a bayou in FWB, a bit of wind from the west, made bait quickly east of Destin pass (thanks Adam) and off we went, bit windy right on the nose heading to Petronius, boat is a super smooth ride, the best I ever experienced, 36ft seavee with twin Volvo diesels, cruising 40 mph in 2/3ft seas without a shake, had the pleasure to steer what a ride... seas smoothed out passed the nipple, picked up a few chicken dolphins on a weed patch and carried on towards Petronius. Trolled a bit there, picked up a couple of black fins and moved on towards Ram powel. Yellow cat was there tearing up the black fin, the captain very gentlemanly gave us the load down as far as what was biting, no yellow fins but a lot of fun with the black fins, lost a few to sharks but not so bad, called it quit after a couple of dz in the box and headed towards Horn mountain which we hoped would be the yellow fin heaven we hoped for...
We were the first boat at around 22/23:00, looked for action and the fish finder, decided to live bait using hard tail and speedos/cigars, had a few takers but all black fins, begun an intense chumming session pretty much through out the night with nothing else than black fins. The only odd thing was a squid who flew right into the boat, never experienced that before, needless to say it went right away on the hook but no taker...
Trolled for the early morning bite but really no yft could be seen busting, really nice water and conditions apart from another ten boats.
Made the decision to head South, came across seven Louisiana, new spar(to me), not much life that day, trolled and moved on to Deed Water Champion, there, finally we spotted what we came for, trolled for a while mixing/switching all the lures we thought could trigger a bite but no success. resorted to chunking again, cannot remember how many black fins I sliced this trip , a few for sure !! finally hooked a yft around 08:30, about 40lbs went back at it with no other hook up, by 10:30 decided to trolled around and along a nice rip and weed lines but no success.
Came to mid day, only one yft, made a common decision to stick it out until dark and go back to chunking by the drill ship, eventually hooked up a nice yft, 59lbs, first one for Nathan, who did a good job of it and even broke the rod !!! back to the ship , Allan was next and hooked up a bigger one at 71 lbs we were all pumped up and tried to get another one so it would be one each by 17:00 we called it a day. Still had a 150 plus miles to get back home, in a Cadillac of a boat mind you !!
Great trip and crew I recommend Nathan for anyone looking for crew, I know he is looking for rides.
I want to thanks Chris(Sam's tackle Chris) and Craig (Aquaviva) for theit last minute input on conditions and advices prior to our departure.
I had a blessed week and feel really greatfull and want to thank team Recess as well for an awesome trip on Monday with Ed(Submariner) and Ferdinand(rauber), we picked up a very nice sword, great crew and trip as well.
Pictures to fellow, the other lads will post some picts, thanks for your patience and go catch them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report E, glad y'all got on them


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super report. Looking to hit the rigs ASAP. 

You certainly made the long haul Captain!

Thanks for the read.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that was a trip!!! Thanks fer the report...anxiously awaiting pics!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck of a detailed report. Would love to ride on one of those sea vee's. Here nothing but great things


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Frenchy, great report. Nate has all the pics so he will post em up. Just want to say thank you to you, Allen and Nate for a great trip. Had a blast. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Report reads like a great trip and I can hardly wait to see some of the pics posted up. Keep them lines tight!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great report, almost felt like I was there!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

I had a blast guys ! great people here had fun fished hard and paid off!!! cant wait for a another trip with this group of guys. here are some pics . i had to add a pic of the rod that broke .


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

also wanted to say to frenchy again thanks for teaching me some things on this trip it was all very helpful !


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Jon and allen i want to thank you again yall put me on my first yellowfin ! I worked all night and day for one and it finally paid off. also a boat load of blackfin yall had to tell me to stop putting them in the box ! haha. that Seevee rides like no other and thank you guys for taking me hope for many more trips with you guys !


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Loving the seevee with inboards!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Great report and pics! I'll continue to dream about SeaVees after reading this post.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Being there is half the fun (My half since I was the only one not to catch a YFT :no


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Jon , Allen I enjoyed this report and hope to see you at the club soon for more info. I also enjoyed that tuna you gave me. Please keep me on your call list when the SeaVee is ready for another adventure and sorry I was fished out for this one. Hope you and the crew enjoyed the fish I left at your dock.. Joe


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang I can't wait to have my 50's bent like that, great report, awesome fish and happy to hear you guys are safe in port!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report, thanks for post


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great trip! Thanks for posting the report and pics!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pics ...awesome.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

